# Scared, nervous, but determined



## Stitch147 (Jan 25, 2016)

I am going to be taking part in the Cancer Research Winter run 10km this coming sunday, and I will admit I am bloody nervous!!! 
I have taken part in several distance walks over the years, including 3 x 25k's, 2 half marathons and 3 full marathons. 
Even though this one is called a run, I'm not a runner and will be jogging/walking fast over the course. 
The part that is making me nervous is keeping my BG levels up. I'll be having some weetabix for brekkie before travelling into london, as these dont normally lower my levels like porridge does. I'll be carrying a bottle of lucozade and a bag of jelly babies with me, just in case. I'll be testing my bloods before I set off and testing at about the halfway point. I will probably have pasta for dinner the night before so hopefully this will run me a bit higher for the morning. 
This will be the first event that I have taken part in since being on medication to help lower my blood glucose levels. I did complete the Shine night walk (marathon distance, 26.2 miles) in september shortly after finding out about my diabetes, but I wasnt on any medication and my blood glucose levels were in the high teens. I set myself a target of finishing this in 10 hours as the previous year I completed in 10 hours 46 minutes. I finished the course in 8 hours 26 minutes. 
I'm determined to finish this and add to my medal collection! Hoping to complete course in about 90 minutes!!! 
This is the event that I am doing. The medal is rather fancy too! 

http://winterrunseries.co.uk/events/london


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 25, 2016)

With careful planning I am sure you will be fine Stitch - good  luck for the time


----------



## Northerner (Jan 25, 2016)

You'll be fine Stitch  Pause to test at any time you feel the need to do so, don't necessarily wait until halfway. Good luck!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 25, 2016)

I agree with the need for planning and I'm sure you'll be fine as long as you keep yourself 'topped up!'.

It's the taking part and willingness to help the cause that matters stitch and as someone with cancer, every little contribution towards research matters so thanks for your efforts. (I'd thought it was yesterday for some reason).


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 25, 2016)

My partner lost his dad to cancer 3 years ago and I had a scare 2 years ago so it is something that is close to my heart. I am really looking forward to it though.


----------



## BigMalc (Jan 25, 2016)

Good luck Stitch, you never know but you may be like me that when running/jogging my bloods rise for the first 90 mins or so before then dipping, so anything under 10m I can do without needing to take testing kit etc with me. (I did try a half in 2013 without extra glucose but that was a definite mistake!)


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 25, 2016)

It's a cause close to a good many people's hearts and always for all the wrong reasons - ie they are affected by cancer one way or the other.

I think most people support it - as and when they can in whatever way they can.  I know we do.

Good luck with it Stitch - we will be willing you round SAFELY - don't care much about the time you do it in, but if you can beat your own record, that would be a bonus for you as a reward for doing it!


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 25, 2016)

Good luck and stay safe. We'll all be willing you on.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 25, 2016)

Good luck Stitch.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 25, 2016)

Best of luck Stitch!  It's a very worthy cause, and a chance to kick diabetes in the backside with your management strategy   I find those nutrigrain bars good for exercise, they're easy to munch on whilst moving and tend to help keep my BG up (I drop like a stone after about an hour).  You can do it, I know you can


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well the day I've been dreading has arrived. I'm just about to get on a train into London. My start time is 1026. The starts are staggered over 1 hour and I'm out in the last slot. Bringing up the rear! There's 15,000 people taking part. Hopefully I wont be last. I'm hoping to be finished by 12.00 (midday not midnight). Will update later and post a picture of me and my medal.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 31, 2016)

I have every confidence you will be finished by about 11.30 - head down and go for it sweetie xx


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Enjoy it Stitch! You'll do great  Remember to keep topped up


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 31, 2016)

Good luck, enjoy and give that blood sugar what for!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2016)

Good luck.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2016)

I did it! 1 hour 34 minutes. Happy with that. Walked most of the 10km but ran the last 500m across the finish. BG at start 8.5, BG at finish 6.8! Sipped Lucozade sport as I went, probably only about 1/3 of the bottle. It tasted too sweet! But I done it!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Excellent! Well done Stitch, that's a great time for 10k!  Great BG numbers! Nice bling too!


----------



## Robin (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 31, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I am going to be taking part in the Cancer Research Winter run 10km this coming sunday, and I will admit I am bloody nervous!!!
> I have taken part in several distance walks over the years, including 3 x 25k's, 2 half marathons and 3 full marathons.
> Even though this one is called a run, I'm not a runner and will be jogging/walking fast over the course.
> The part that is making me nervous is keeping my BG levels up. I'll be having some weetabix for brekkie before travelling into london, as these dont normally lower my levels like porridge does. I'll be carrying a bottle of lucozade and a bag of jelly babies with me, just in case. I'll be testing my bloods before I set off and testing at about the halfway point. I will probably have pasta for dinner the night before so hopefully this will run me a bit higher for the morning.
> ...


Good luck taday


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 31, 2016)

Fantastic Stitchy babes!!  You are a leg end!!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch. Great effort.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm definitely not a runner! Proved that today. But as long as I can walk the challenges I set myself I'll be happy. Bring on the next one! I even ended up walking with a lady called Marie which was nice.


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done  , I'm doing a 10k run for diabetes uk end of March.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Well done  , I'm doing a 10k run for diabetes uk end of March.


Good luck Lorraine!  How's the training going? I've got a half-marathon in April


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good luck Lorraine!  How's the training going? I've got a half-marathon in April


Was going brill, haven't run for two weeks, since moving onto pump, as per clinic advice, hoping to get back to it end next week.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Was going brill, haven't run for two weeks, since moving into pump, as per clinic advice, hoping to get back to it end next week.


Ah, wise move  Don't try to do too much to begin with!


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 1, 2016)

Well done Stitch! A lovely medal to be proud of achieving too!


----------

